# HOWTO: FreeBSD Desktop - Part 2.1 - Install FreeBSD 12



## vermaden (Nov 20, 2018)

I would like to share HOWTO in 𝐅𝐫𝐞𝐞𝐁𝐒𝐃 𝐃𝐞𝐬𝐤𝐭𝐨𝐩 series about fonts and frameworks.

𝗙𝗿𝗲𝗲𝗕𝗦𝗗 𝗗𝗲𝘀𝗸𝘁𝗼𝗽 - 𝗣𝗮𝗿𝘁 𝟮.𝟭 - 𝗜𝗻𝘀𝘁𝗮𝗹𝗹 𝗙𝗿𝗲𝗲𝗕𝗦𝗗 𝟭𝟮
https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2018/11/20/freebsd-desktop-part-2-1-install-freebsd-12/

You may also like earlier articles in the series.


Part 1 – Simplified Boot
Part 2 – Install (FreeBSD 11)
Part 2.1 – Install FreeBSD 12
Part 3 – X11 Window System
Part 4 – Key Components – Window Manager
Part 5 – Key Components – Status Bar
Part 6 – Key Components – Task Bar
Part 7 – Key Components – Wallpaper Handling
Part 8 – Key Components – Application Launcher
Part 9 – Key Components – Keyboard/Mouse Shortcuts
Part 10 – Key Components – Locking Solution
Part 11 – Key Components – Blue Light Spectrum Suppress
Part 12 – Configuration – Openbox
Part 13 – Configuration – Dzen2
Part 14 – Configuration – Tint2
Part 15 – Configuration – Fonts & Frameworks
Part 16 – Configuration – Pause Any Application
Part 17 – Automount Removable Media
Regards.


----------

